# Average salary in Munich for software engineer



## dynoz

Hi,

my wife was contacted by a company in Munich and we are consedring relocating from Italy.
What we are quite clueless about is: what ia the average/reasonable salary for an experienced (about 10 yrs) software engineer in Munich?
Field is embedded software, automotive/aerospace sector.

Thanks a lot


----------



## svob

In my mind the salary is made up of these facts:
munich +++
software development ++++
embedded software +++++++
10 years experience (if useful for new job) ++++++++++++++++++++++

It is hard to come up with numbers, check online plattforms like monster or stepstone and do not settle for too low. 
Let me express it like that: If you get offered anything in the range of 3k/month or below: report them to employment office for underpayment


----------



## vin2win

Hi svob

Thanks for a nice point. Can you provide if there is any website where I can check the minimum salary for my designation according to German Labor Employment office?


----------



## svob

Hi, there are a bunch of sites to check - for german salaries obviously german pages.

I.e. LohnSpiegel.de - Gehaltvergleich mit unserem Lohnrechner 
=> 
Ihre Kolleginnen und Kollegen verdienen Brutto im Durchschnitt
In der Stunde: € 20,88
Im Monat: € 3.616
Im Jahr : € 43.429

Programmer, 10 years experience, male, western germany, 100-500 employees.

Another site, stepstone, suggests:
Gehälter im Bereich IT
Bavaria having the top salary of all 16 states in germany,
banking & metall pay most
software between 44-50k

factors:
* are you firm in the topic
* does your lack of German prevent progress in projects?
* size of company -> bigger,pay more

Gehaltsvergleich: Was verdient ein Embedded?
=>35-60k


----------



## Guest

Of course it depends on your detailed working experience (small/big company, software, responsiblity etc.) als well as the special position you are going to work, but I would say MIN 58.000€ up to € 75.000 (40 hours/week).

You might find more information at vde/vdi (Association for Electrical, Electronic & Information Technologies or Association for Engineers).


----------



## MrTweek

Frollein is right. You shouldn't make less than 60k per year and it won't be too hard to find a position.


----------

